# Bewitched Bash 2008



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

So as I've posted in other "party" posts, I have an annual (well this year will be the 2nd!!) Witch Party. I got the idea from the HGTV show that aired in 2004 called Extreme Halloween. It's only for women (sorry kids and guys!) and everyone has to come as a witch. I think it's a great idea, because people have to be creative. I served appetizers and desserts only (started at 3:00) and we had wine, Wicked Rum Punch, Bloody Marys and sodas, etc. We had prizes for 5 categories: Ms. Original, Ms. Glamorous, Ms. Classic, Ms. Gruesome and Best Cackle. They got awesome trophies from Diherds.com with witches flying on top.

So my question is, does anyone have any great suggestions on how to change things up? Other than the witch theme, I'm open to new ideas. I need creative invitations, new categories for prizes (nothing performance related this time (cackle)), decorations, games, etc. I'd love to hear from all you creative, devious geniuses. This is the link to my slideshow - so you can see what 2007 looked like. It's a lot of pictures so you may want to skip around and look for the good bits... Let me know what your ideas are. Thanks!!

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b...2007/Bewitched Bash 2007/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Pandora, 

So you have been so helpful to me I thought I would try and return the favor. I decided glamorous ghouls would be a really cool theme this year. I went to a couple of thrift stores yesterday after work and found this great old victorian style wedding dress for 20 bucks. I am going to dye it ash grey or black. then add some really cool old jewelry lots of long grey pearls and maybe a choker. Do my hair crazy glam. sort of like a dead glamour girl resurrected from the dead. A dead diva if you will. I also found some really great old lace and crochet table cloths that I am going to dye black to put over a solid black table cloth 
As for invitations not sure yet. you will have to give me time. but I thought for a gift bag I would fill those coffins you told me about or coffin gift bags you get at Oriental trading with Black lipstick, black nail polish, some glitter eye lashes, or glitter makeup and maybe some cool fancy candy, like godiva dark chocolate. You know a gift bag suitable for a glamour ghoul. Yoyu get the idea of a theme. Elegant Ghoul. I say keep the rum punch sounds great. Oh yeah, you can also bling out those coffins, lined with velvet and maybe bling out the outside. sort of like how Paris Hilton blings her cell phone with those little rhinstones. Let me know what you think.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow you guys, you are asking for help! i think your ideas are top. we should be asking you. last year i was going to have a party, [we just moved to a new town] and one of my new neighbors and i was going to do it together but we could never coordiate our days. so it didn't get done. you are really making me want a party for sure this year, but i think i will just invite the neighbor instead of trying to coordinate with her. we were going to have a block party, but then we kept adding must haves from outside the block. i am going to keep an eye on your updates. although i love the dressing up victorian, i think being new, i should have the men as well. i could have a witch and warlock party. keep the ideas rolling. thanks


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Pandora - I only came up with 1 idea so far - movie witches. I really like Spook's idea about the glamourous party theme. I'll see what else I can come up with.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Just a "heads up" I heard on the radio today that they are starting to film an ADULT Bewitched movie. Ha Ha could make for some interesting costume choices.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

SM - great ideas!! I love the ideas for the gift bag. That would be great, since it could help some out for Halloween. I'm not trying to convert them to Halloween entirely, just get them in the spirit. For some black lipstick and all that would be a HUGE change.

Hallo - I'm sure you have great ideas too!! Let us know when you need help with your party. Most of the time I find it easier to help other people with ideas than with my own stuff.

Booberrie - that's a great idea for a prize category, Best movie witch!! Thanks!

Natascha - you bad, bad girl!

Keep it coming guys!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok - I'll tackle this one at a time: idea for invitations?

Can be creepy, but I avoid ugly witches... I want the party to be about strong, sexy witches... not hags. I used paper invitations last year from Inviting Co. and I have "Save the Date" paper invitations picked out for this year. I'd like something more creative this year, so I'm open for suggestions...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I wish my scanner was working! Last year I bought a magazine called Paper Craft because of the cool scrapbook style invitations on the cover. The one I thought was coolest was a black cardstock cauldron with white cardstock bones sticking out of the top, a bubbly green slime oozing out, and bats and frogs standing off of it using green floral wire. 

I've been trying to find a picture online for you to no avail.  But you're creative so I'm sure you can picture what it looks like (or something better!). If you want more details I can type out their supplies list and directions.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

You could use something along the lines of the picture you have by your name. That witch is very 50's pin up. Sexy witch but cleary empowered.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, i am loving these ideas, i will get back with you when i am ready for my party. i think around sept., so i still have time for my haunt in oct. but i am going to take notes now anyway.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great ideas, I like Rikki's cauldron invitaion idea, as well as the gift bags. Alot of times, dollar stores have black nail polish and lipstick, I like the glam ghoul idea too, it sounds like a party- wish I lived close!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Pandora, so where are we with those invitations. Any ideas yet. I've been racking my brain. Since it is a witch party how about glammed out cauldrons filled with goodies and the invitation? Just a thought. Won't hurt my feelings if you hate it


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Regarding invitations, it would be a cute idea to make some little broomsticks and write the invitation out on some tea-bag-stained paper with burnt edges, roll it up around the broomstick and tie it with a bit of black/orange ribbon. It would look really cute and the little broomstick would be a nice souvenier, especially if it had their name painted on it


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm sorry - I've been completely out of the loop since Sunday. I'm at Transworld in Las Vegas until Thursday. I picked up a lot of catalogs and I'm looking around here for invitation ideas. I saw miniature cauldrons here, but of course they're plastic. The better looking cauldrons (metal, etc.) are too darn expensive. Soooo it's back to the drawing board I think. 

Magickbean - I like the broom idea, I'll definitely add that to the "list". Hopefully something will hit me here!!Thanks all!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Pandora, love the pics on your site, the party looks like a blast! What I'm doing for my big 3-0 party invites this year is scanning my tarot cards, and then on the back, doing a dark grey (maybe with a black boarder) and silver lettering. And of course, it will be Kipling West's beautifully cute Halloween deck, but the traditional Rider-Waite or any other deck would work, too. Love Magickbean's idea too!


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

Pandora,

I did a party like this too a couple of years back - we had so much fun. For a goody bag, there is a broomstick giveaway bag from the Martha Stewart bag that you could put treats such as nail polish, candles etc... Last year Bath & Body works had some great "spooky" girly things... 

http://www.marthastewart.com/good-thing/flyaway-favors


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great idea Moonchicky, I never thought to look in Bath and Body works for stuff like that. Also Pandora you could try Claires. I know it caters to a younger crowd, but during the holidays they have some cool things you might be able to use for your favors.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Moonchicky said:


> Pandora,
> 
> I did a party like this too a couple of years back - we had so much fun. For a goody bag, there is a broomstick giveaway bag from the Martha Stewart bag that you could put treats such as nail polish, candles etc... Last year Bath & Body works had some great "spooky" girly things...
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/good-thing/flyaway-favors


Moonchicky - love the Martha Stewart brooms. Very cute and look pretty easy (always a requirement).

SM-I love Claire's, but I'm just hoping to find something cheaper I can purchase online. I'm up to 36 women invited so far...... Could get expensive on top of everything else.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

36 woman!!! WOW !! I don;t think I could get 36 woman to come to one of my Halloween parties. A lot of the women I know cant seem to get into the holiday like I do. Well I will keep an eye out for some good deals for you while I'm on line.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OK I meant 36 women not 36 woman


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm attempting a mass conversion to Halloween-ness!! There was about 18 there last year. I know some won't come, but I have some new people that are very excited. If I get 25 or so-that'll be perfect.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

You go girl! Maybe I should start my own conversion. I will try but you know some people just cant get into the holiday this time of year. Everytime i start talking about this forum or the things I am making people look at me like I am nuts. I will keep trying though.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

But you are nuts! What do you expect? LOL


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

My friends are trying to get me to sign this form. Won't show me the top of the page, but I am pretty sure it is a form to have me committed to some health facility, insane asylum. I am not signing anything.. They are the ones that are crazy for NOT being into Halloween. But then again, if I do go, maybe I could swipe some cool stuff like stray jacket... ooooo that would be cool... Wonder if they would let me wear my witch hat all the time?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Pandora,
HMMMMMPH!
Spookilicious


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Thegothicprincess;
What a great way to get real props


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Now see - I never said you were nuts alone!!?? We'll all go together and scare all the other people sane!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Pandora
Now that Idea I like We could do it in a very elegant and fashionable way, I mean I'm not called spookilicious for nothing Before they know it they will all be one of us

Yep that's it we will scare them all sane. I like it!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

maybe there could be a tea party, a sleep over, send out invitations, the possibilities are just endless! when is this party and why am i not invited? serving the nuts are we? i want to come, i read alice, i know who the mad hatter is! am i making any sense at all? so does this mean i can come?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i hope you guys know i was just funning up above. i love keeping up on this post. after all, you guys are going to help me throw a fun party when it gets closer to halloween. i loved those little brooms by martha stewart. hey, i heard a cute recipe that sounds good as well as easy. i am going to try it this weekend. maybe you already heard of it but here goes. you get the pillsbury cookie dough that you pop open and get a hershy bar, milky way bar, or snicker bar. you separate the cookie dough and then as you slice each cookie in half, you put a piece of the candy bar on top of one slice and then put the other half back on. bake as usual. i am going to try it with a hershy bar and put one section inside. sounds good?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hallorenescene "GET OUT" that sounds delicious. I have to try it this weekend. Even if its not for the party It just sounds decedant. Chocolate, Cookie Dough, I mean how can you go wrong with that.
Totally got that you were just playing. I'm very easy going and love the banter back and forth. Right Pandora? Anyway I really want to know how yours came out. Hey I wonder if you could use a Cadbury fruit and nut bar in between? MMMM Now we're talking.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

hallorenescene said:


> i hope you guys know i was just funning up above. i love keeping up on this post. after all, you guys are going to help me throw a fun party when it gets closer to halloween. i loved those little brooms by martha stewart. hey, i heard a cute recipe that sounds good as well as easy. i am going to try it this weekend. maybe you already heard of it but here goes. you get the pillsbury cookie dough that you pop open and get a hershy bar, milky way bar, or snicker bar. you separate the cookie dough and then as you slice each cookie in half, you put a piece of the candy bar on top of one slice and then put the other half back on. bake as usual. i am going to try it with a hershy bar and put one section inside. sounds good?


omg - of course we know that!! We're definitely looking forward to helping you out whenever you're ready. That recipe sounds delicious!! Totally decadent!

SM - OMG you freak me out so badly - Cadbury Fruit and Nut bars.... add that to the list of mysterious coincidences!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi, this is hallorenes daughter, i just want to know what you did to my poor mom, she's just sitting here drooling and mumbling something about cadbury, fruit, and chocolate, a glazed look in her eyes. i think she needs a choco fix or something!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OK so I say we all try some sort of version of hallorenescene's recipe and come back here and tell each other how it went. I'm definately going for the cadbury, or maybe Hershey Almond bar, raisinettes, heck I'll try it all. One of them has to be good.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm coming in a little late here girls but I would just like to say that I just looked at the photos from your party Pandora, this Bewitched Bash, and I want to let you know that I smiled thru all of them. Oh that looks like fun! They all looked so cute.

Your food table looked wonderful....care to share what you have on it?

As far as being nuts about Halloween and what other people think of us.....lol....thats why we all come here for our "FIX". I make my family crazy when I am buying Halloween stuff all year long. Its like an early Christmas for me when I unpack my Hallowen stuff cause I always have all this new stuff that I forgot I bought!! Just the thought of it makes me want to go Halloween shopping right now!! Hee Hee

the Merry Muffster


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

To Hallorenescene's Daughter:

Send your MOMMY to me!! I'm a professional Chocolatier and own a small candy company specializing in gourmet type chocolates!! She can spend a month working with me and I guarantee you she won't want to eat chocolate for awhile. I can fill her full of samples!!lol

Muffy


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OOOOOH I want to be filled with samples. 
That is true Hallorenescene my mom worked in a chocolate shop as a young girl and she always told us that the first week you stuff yourself and then you can't stand to even look at it. Don't forget to make the cookies and get back to us


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

hallorenescene's daughter - that's hilarious! Chocolate is our crack, I guess!!

Spooky Mama - I'm not making no stinking cookies!! You skinny minnie - you eat the bloody cookies!! I'll be face first in them if I make them! Bad, bad girl.
You tell me how they taste, though.

Muffy - I can't claim much as far as creativitiy goes with what I served. My BIL (brother-in-law for SM) died 2 weeks before the party, so by the time I got back, I was in a total rush to get things done. So I bought alot of it.

Here's what I had: brownie bites, chocolate cake (from Costco-to die for), cocktail meatballs, brie and other cheeses with crackers, bruschetta with crostini, pumpkin torte with vanilla wafers, salami with cream cheese rolls (some also had pepperoncini inside), dried and fresh fruits, those little cake things (don't remember what they're called) and the skewered pumpkin (olives and cheddar cheese cubes on toothpicks - skewered on to a pumpkin.

Next year, I want to cook and bake more. I'd rather do alot of it myself.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

You know who has the best tasting brownie bites??? B.J.'s Wholesale club. They are dangerous.
Pandora - I don't see why you cant just make the stinkin cookies and give the rest to your family and just have a taste. For God sakes woman must you be such a kill joy? Oh yeah and Caught the BIL (for SM) ref. Funny very funny.
Just make the damn cookies already!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i had all the ingredients for the cookies and had to run an errand and came home, my daughter and grandson were eating hershey bars while watching the surgar cookies bake. i will have to go shopping again.
i work at a gas station where we make pizza. i don't want another pizza for awhile, i know how the to much from where your work thing goes. 
samples, hhmmmm
my favorite is dove candy, so creamy, 
muffy, it's not fanny farner candy is it?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Pandora...your house just looked wonderful and I thought your table was so nice looking that I had to know what was on there!!lol I really like those pictures.... you gals look like you are having such a good time!

Hallorenescene.....no its not Fanny Farmer......we make our own recipes. I use to make candy for 167 stores from western Nebraska into Metro Denver. We had a route and delivered the products. We have now relocated to NC and just recently re-opened the business.

Muf


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so we lived in wyoming and once a month my daughter and i would walk the mall. mostly just to window shop. then we would pop into fanny farner and buy two apiece of these cocanut candies. they had the best chocolate. then one day after years of doing this, they changed the chocolate. it's now this waxy like chocolate. not good stuff at all. fanny farner is not a concept of best chocolate anymore. 
muffy, do you sell to the public? what do you have that is yummy? i loved those cocanut things! anything like that?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hallorenescene.....we are getting ready to open the web site very soon. The problem is I still have to order styro coolers & ice packs to be able to ship in. As far as coconut neither candy is listed in the web site ......we are opening with a very very small product line since we had some trouble with the yahoo merchant editing program. I listed 1143 items in the original web site and we were gonna start slow and the gradually month by month link up the new pages of prodcut line.

The pages are all designed.....I do have a little bit of work on the catering page & the military candies and the biggest problem is I don't have all the photo's shot. Its all definately a process.

We had to remove everything except about 124 items other wise the site won't function properly cause THEY had me build it in the wrong editing program. Meanwhile at my cost of approx. $500.00 we now find out I have to rebuild it and I just don't have time so we decided to just try and get it open and that meant cutting the product line down. Anyways it should be opening in about 6 weeks.

AAhhhh yes ...coconut candies......we make a coconut log similiar to mounds and a coconut bon bon. 

Muffy


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Hallorenescene here is that pep talk you wanted, left it on the wrong post before:
hallorenescene.

O.K. so I am all ready, I've got my Cadbury fruit and Nut bar in one hand(Pandora and I decided that the chocolate of this bar would be too soft, so we are not going to use it for the cookie) So I am just going to eat it while I bake Now I bought the sugar cookie dough and I am going to try hershy bar and miniature reese peanut butter cups to put in the middle. Wish me luck.
Now if you haven't started JUST DO IT (as Nike would say) Think of what a nice treat it will be for the grand kids, and if it comes out good maybe we can color the dough orange next time and have them for our Halloween Parties.
Pandora - who cares about how many calories or weight we might put on, I go up and down,(bTW, I just gained 7 pounds in the last two months oh well) and lets live girls. what is the sense in exhisting if we cant indulge in a little chocolate every now and then. Ha! My youngest (13) is eyeing my Cadbuy, "not a chance their pipsqeak" 
Hallorenescene - how was that for a just do it talk


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright, I finished my cookies and here is my review: 
I did the sugar cookie with the Hershey Candy and a miniature reese peanut butter cup......Not my favorite but here my out. I think the taste of the sugar cookie was too sweet and defined to mix witht the flavor of the candy. So here is what I did. I modified the recipe.
I made the cookie dough from the Nestle Toll House Recipe (without the chocolate chips) and I used that dough to put the candy in the middle.
That acutally was pretty good. Much nicer blend of tastes. So if you guys don;t like how yours came out (Pandora I know as you are reading this you haven't even tried it yet) try the dough from the Nestle Toll House recipe. The one you make from scratch - not the one you buy already frozen. Let me know what youguys think!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Oy vay - the crap I get!! No I haven't tried it yet - I must admit. I spent a great deal of today either sleeping or on the couch. I'm still trying to make up for the last 2 weeks of running around. And thank you now about bringing up the Cadbury fruit & nut - Can't find one anywhere. I figured while I'm still being "bad" I'd have one - but there's none to be found nearby. And I did have a hershey's peanut butter cup last night, so I AM indulging, so nyah!

P.S. ya know i luv ya!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Good for you Pandora, I hope you enjoyed your peanut butter cup. Now just make the cookies 
Cant find Cadbury???? That is unbelievable????? What kind of place do you live in? Anyway, Good luck and let me know how things came out.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

UMMMM HELLLOOOOOOOO???????????????????? Pandora?????????????? Hallorenescene???????????????????????????????????? Waiting for your results!!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OK you know this already but I actually did laundry and worked on a tombstone today. I BURNED calories - didn't eat them.... LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

If doing laundry or any type of Halloween project were a great way to burn calories I 'd be a size 1 by now O.K. so I haven't been hitting the projects to hard lately, but if your theory is correct by the end of the summer after the hearse the crypt headless bride and FCG I should definately be a size 1. OOOH that means I can eat more cadbury and cookies, you know i have to put on the weight to help compensate for all the calories I'm going to burn.

Hallorenescene - You're awefully quiet lately. Maybe you made so many projects you disappeared.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi spooky mama, monitor went down, am having withdrawal symptons, no one had better mess with me, aarrrgggg. have one on loan just for an hour today. a customer said she will give me one tommorrow morning. she has a couple extra. i think she got scared, lets give the usually nice lady a monitar. nice lady. nice lady. i can't just take it so i will give her something for it. love your avatar. did blinky help you. she is awesome! gotta go, got lot's of posts to catch up on


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hallorenescene!!! You're back. Glad to have you. We missed you. Down Monitor huh?? OOH that is bad. Sooooo??????????Did we make the cookies???????????????? Yeah I didn't think so Thats o.k. Let me know if you ever do. 
Yeah the avatar. I keep switching it around. This is my third one. I'll just keep changing between the three until I finally pick one. No Blinky didn't help me actually Captn Jack did. Who is Blinky. I don;t think I know her. Anyway look for me when you are on, maybe we can meet in CHAT.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you have got to meet blinky. i think you might know her by her new title-RBC. she is awesome, she spent 2 hours on the phone with me helping me do this. she has got to be the most patient lady around. i am not computer smart at all. 
you must have missed my post where i came home and my daughter and grandson were making cookies while eating hershy bars. i will have to buy the ingredients again this weekend. i like your idea of adding orange food coloring. i will let you know what i think of the cookies hopefully sat. i have to have this monitor back to work in the morning. but hopefully i am getting one in the morning.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hallorenescene, 

Oh yes I know who you are talking about. Yes she does seem very nice, and very helpful. Is that who helped you with your banner? I only knew her as RBC. What happened to the name Blinky? Why did she change? I've never known her as Blinky. I've only been on here a couple of months so I only know her as RBC. That is where the confusion came in. Well look for me next time you are on, maybe we can CHAT. See ya.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, blinky helped me on the banner. click on it, i do have a few pictures in my photobucket now. haven't figured out how to put pictures on yet that just show up like everyone does in members photos. that will come. 
ok, i tried some of the cookies. i bought three different kinds. the first [the only ones i tried so far] are suger cookies by pillsbury that come in little squares. i put a square, on top of that a piece of hershey, and another square. they spread out quite a bit and the chocolate stayed pretty close to the middle. i then gave one to my grandson and his two friends. they loved them. i ate one and was undesided so had to eat another one. yep, with the second one i was sure that the first one was good and with the second i had a glass of milk it was heaven. i ate a third one later that night with milk and it doesn't get any better than that. i will get back with you on the rest to bake after i work off the little extra pounds. toe, sky, toe, sky. oh, now to just do it not to just type it. [sweat, pant,


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

pound schmounds who cares. Eat away darling eat away. We women need to stop trying to fit into the mold the media displays and ebrace who we are. Curves and all. enjoy those cookies with your grand kids and drink lots of milk with them. (it does a body good you know)

anyway glad you liked them, now back the bash, what else can we serve?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hallorenescene, i see you changed your Avie. Nice i like it. I love the Frankenstein. I use to collect all sorts of Frankensteins. Wish i would have thought of Frankies Girl name before she did I just love her name. ANyway what brought about the Avie change?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Who said something about chocolate!!! I love chocolate, can I be your little helper?

I love the idea about the tarot cards, and the little cauldrens. Would love to find out what you decide to do.

Pandora - I loved the photos second time looking at them. I wished I lived closer I would love to come. I'd dress as a scarey witch. That should be one of your prizes for scariest witch.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

13mummy said:


> Who said something about chocolate!!! I love chocolate, can I be your little helper?
> 
> I love the idea about the tarot cards, and the little cauldrens. Would love to find out what you decide to do.
> 
> Pandora - I loved the photos second time looking at them. I wished I lived closer I would love to come. I'd dress as a scarey witch. That should be one of your prizes for scariest witch.


I had Ms. Gruesome last year. The problem is everyone wants to be the beautiful witch or sexy. It's hard to get this group to be scary. I have to admit I like to glam it up for this party myself. Right now I need 5 "titles". I want them to be a little different from last year, even if it's in name only. Last year I had: Ms. Original, Ms. Glamorous, Ms. Gruesome, Ms. Classic, and Best Cackle. Best Cackle is out - no performing. That will be replaced my Most Original Hat. I think I'm also going to have Ms. Diva and Ms. Sexy. The other 2 I'm not sure. Someone suggested Best TV/movie witch. So I'm up for suggestions on the other 2 titles.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

How about:

Ms. Sexy? 

Ms. Vintage?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about a disco witch. i had a friend dress as one and it was glittery and cheeky. i loved it.
mummy 13, check out their little brooms as well. they are adorable.
spooky mama, i bought frankie off of ebay. he is a boudoir doll [also called bed doll, 1920's doll, flapper doll, roaring 20's doll, smoking doll]. i have 2 boudoir dolls [both fancy ladies] and they are very collectible. i love them. men ones are rarer. i had never seen a halloween one before. i am so glad i won him. anyway, i bought a pattern and i think i can make him from the pattern. i also think i can make a witch, vampire and others. it is on my to do list. frankie has gray thumbtacks for his bolts. now isn't that clever. i was getting tired of my avatar. and everyone has been putting on such cute ones. i tried to do a different three different clown ones of me, but i couldn't get them to pull up. i can't even get them to go in my photobuckets. anyway, i love all your cute little pinup avatars. too cute!!!!


----------

